# Avira AntiVir 10 veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (23 März 2010)

Installationspakete der neuen Version stehen schon bereit, automatische Updates sollen jedoch erst morgen folgen. Ein erster Kurztest zeigt Verbesserungen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

